# Battle Belts......???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I just upgraded to a High Speed Gear (HSG) battle belt (http://www.highspeedgear.com/hsgi/sure-grip-padded-belt-31PB.html) and was hoping to run a "COBRA" buckle inner belt, but it looks like no-joy. I need more than 2" adjustability on the inner belt.

Open to suggestions......:scratch:dunno:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Try some of these. the velcro will last a few ears if used fairly regularly.
http://www.galls.com/galls-gear-leather-buckleless-trouser-belt-with-velcro-brand-lining?PMSRCE=20920090&SESSIONID=000000054281309

http://www.galls.com/511-tactical-apex-gunners-belt-15-inches-wide?PMSRCE=20920090&SESSIONID=000000054281309


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like something the Martial Law enforcers will have no problem picking out of a crowd. Excellent choice.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> Looks like something the Martial Law enforcers will have no problem picking out of a crowd. Excellent choice.


Um, Sourdough lives in the middle of nowhere Alaska. How are they even going to find him?!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

If no one is ever going to find him....Then why does he need it?

Its obviously in preparation for something.

And I've met bears. They're not impressed by belts.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Day Hikes........Survival gear, PLB, Food, G-24C, Binoculars, etc. It will have 3 of these 6"X6"X4" pouches. http://www.511tactical.com/66-med-pouch.html



AfleetAlex said:


> If no one is ever going to find him....Then why does he need it?
> 
> Its obviously in preparation for something.
> 
> And I've met bears. They're not impressed by belts.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AfleetAlex said:


> If no one is ever going to find him....Then why does he need it?
> 
> Its obviously in preparation for something.
> 
> And I've met bears. They're not impressed by belts.


I've met bears too, sweetcheeks. They live just behind my home!

The point is, Sourdough wants the damn thing. He is here ASKING advice. You don't like how he lives his life and what he spends his money on. No one *HAS* to play by your rules.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Many first responders wear this belt and I definitely recommend it too. I love Velcro. And supposedly you can emergency rappel with this thing. I believe it. 
I don't think just this belt alone would make you a target. It's fairly common. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001A6DTTM/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1384867638&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The 5.11 or Wilderness belts are very good. They are strong and comfortable with light loads. But I prefer a buckless system for an underbelt. I generally use a Bianchi velcro inner belt. They are light, surprising durable and very comfortable. I use the nylon but they also come in leather. My boss uses the leather version with a handgun and spare mag it still holds tight. They have several inches of give or take depending on size and do not interfere with your outer belt.












> Looks like something the Martial Law enforcers will have no problem picking out of a crowd. Excellent choice.


We will be way to busy destroying freedom and imprisoning people in Northern Minnesota to worry about people in Alaska. Besides you round up all the sheeple first THEN you look for people with high quality battle belts. Sheeple are easy to round up because they are not well equipped with rugged utility belts and thus extra ammunitions and other supplies.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, my duty rigs both as a Deputy and as a Detention Officer were nylon, with the inner belt (like Sentry said) having no buckle and having velcro on the outside so the outer belt (with velcro on the inside) would stay attached. I wore belt keepers as well, so there was no way my rig was going to come off my inner belt.

Depending on how a person intends to use it, it can be an excellent means of toting quite a lot of gear. If you attach suspenders to your pants (not the belt) the only restrictions you would have on what you could tote would be whether or not you had the space on your belt for what you wanted to tote around your waist.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

i liked the other sig line better...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

FatTire said:


> i liked the other sig line better...


See, that's why there is vanilla and chocolate. It's all about having choices and what works best for you.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

well at this point i really wish i was gay, women **** with your head far more than anything else


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The price one pays for having a long Tongue........



FatTire said:


> women **** with your head far more than anything else


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> well at this point i really wish i was gay, women **** with your head far more than anything else


I don't know, I have been to a few domestics between same sex partners and they seem to go well above and beyond the craziness that opposite sex couples go through. WAY beyond.

Besides, you are just not finding the _right_ woman. She is out there somewhere. Just keep your eyes and your mind open to the possibility. I met my wife out of the blue on a 911 call and even when we were dating never imagined the possibility of a life together. That was over a half dozen kids ago.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> The 5.11 or Wilderness belts are very good. They are strong and comfortable with light loads. But I prefer a buckless system for an underbelt. I generally use a Bianchi velcro inner belt. They are light, surprising durable and very comfortable. I use the nylon but they also come in leather. My boss uses the leather version with a handgun and spare mag it still holds tight. They have several inches of give or take depending on size and do not interfere with your outer belt.


For an inner belt, ya that's not my forte. However before I moved to the belt I showed you up top- I used the just Velcro (on the inside) belt. It was a regular belt that closed with Velcro. Loved it. It like all other leather products, meld to your size and create a perfect custom fit. Like you don't even have it on. 
However they are not, themselves battle worthy. Seriously not. Had to buy a new one every year. Then I got this 511...well, it's been holding up for 2 years with out any signs of slowin down. Probably out live me in usefulness. 
Never had to wear belt guards. Hahaha for those of you that do. 
And as far as that comment about love goes:

"Love has to find you..." 
"The I must be [email protected]&$ing Waldo then!"


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Um, Sourdough lives in the middle of nowhere Alaska. How are they even going to find him?!


Anywhere but Anchorage is in the middle of nowhere. Well except the Aleutians then you are kinda on the edge of nowhere. Somewhere between Timbucktoo and BFE.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

AfleetAlex said:


> If no one is ever going to find him....Then why does he need it?
> 
> Its obviously in preparation for something.
> 
> And I've met bears. They're not impressed by belts.


It puts a complete pistol/first line system at hand: 
1. No other clothing needed at quick notice; wake up, don it, get in position.
2. It fits everything from compression shirts to bulky winter garments--while maintaining adjustability for consistent pistol position
3. Easy on/off of complete rig from garrison to training class to patrol to competition.
4. Weight carried by hips in lieu of back (chest rig)
5. Easily configured for tasking changes. 
6. It's great for bringing opinions out of the woodwork


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Aliaysonfire said:


> Then I got this 511...well, it's been holding up for 2 years with out any signs of slowin down. Probably out live me in usefulness.


I had two of the 5.11 belts, the sliding portion wore/slid out of both. In my job I work everything from programming to construction. I prefer the Eagle Operator's Gun Belt. It was $20 last time I bought a couple. I think Eagle Ind was bought by the Safariland group, they probably run more now. The Eagle is slower to put on, but every bit as secure when you thread the tail correctly. Stiffener hasnt failed. Mine have loop Velcro on the inside... can be used as an outer belt as well.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I have decided to use one of my weightlifting belts, for a inner belt. About as strong as needed, and quick to exit if needed. And appearance will not matter on walk'abouts in the wilderness.


----------



## max-velocity (Nov 18, 2013)

*The MVT Battle Belt*

I came late to this, but its a topic very close to my heart. My concept of a battle belt is likely different from what you are expecting; it's not a 'duty belt' style, but it is designed for light infantry operations out in the boonies.

You know, the kind of thing that will be really useful when you are doing ground domination activity patrols in your AO once the SHTF. You are going to be patrolling, right?

Read about it on my blog:

The MVT Battle Belt - Evolution

Original Post


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I Recon the area daily now. Living in the Chugach National Forest, I like knowing my neighbors.......before they attack. Grizzly Bears, out number me about 60 to one, Black Bears about 25 to one. We co-exist well so long as we both observe "Situational Awareness".



max-velocity said:


> I came late to this, but its a topic very close to my heart. My concept of a battle belt is likely different from what you are expecting; it's not a 'duty belt' style, but it is designed for light infantry operations out in the boonies.
> 
> You know, the kind of thing that will be really useful when you are doing ground domination activity patrols in your AO once the SHTF. You are going to be patrolling, right?
> 
> ...


----------

